# Gun sugestion



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

I have not searched the forum. I Have a rugar red field over and under that I shoot trap with I have added a raised bridge to it cause I couldnt keep my head down on the stock gun. I want to get a new gun. The only trap gun I have shot is a browning dont know the model. I didnt like how far above the barrel I had to keep the target. what gun would I get to shoot the target just above the sights?


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Stu,

Check with your local club,or find out when the Utah state shoot is happening (ATA Shoots) pull gun venders from all over.Here you'll find good info on different makes and models.For most begining shooters meaning "you like to shoot and want to improve" the browning BT99 is the most popular single barrel trap gun and affordable.These shoots will allow you to shoot different makes and models to help in your decsion.

Once you decide spend some extra money and have the gun fitted and make sure it shoots straight (pattern board)The board will also tell you where the POI is "point of impact" which can be adjusted by a good smith.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

PS~

When you have the gun fitted they will adjust "comb" height for what works for your style of shooting,alot of trap guns have adjustable combs not only for POI but also for "cast and cant".

PSS~ Trap guns will shoot high for various reason,mostly because your shooting rising targets and also on windy days its an edge on dancing targets.

PSS~ Forget about the front sight,that suggest's you either "aim" or are a one eyed shooter.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

PSS~ Forget about the front sight,that suggest's you either "aim" or are a one eyed shooter.

Mr Snow I would suggest a front site always be on a sporting barrel- It is used as a guide and if you don,t know where the end of your barrel is-- id' hate to see the score sheet after the tournament.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

i never even use my sights. i follow the bird until i can't see it anymore,then pull the trigger, don't worry about the sights. last week i shot 48/50 missed the 3rd to the last shot and the last shot.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Well sonic,in the shotgun world we have a saying "you aim a rifle and shoot a shotgun" meaning you don't or should'nt aim a shotgun.In competition shooting this is why I mentioned "gun fit"

The split second it takes the shooter to focus on the bead then "re-focus" on the target will result most often in a loss.

One of the best target shooters/instructors and a All American of all time is Phil Kiner (check his website) once he fits your gun and checks for eye dominace he will blacken out the front bead to keep the aimers from aiming.

Sure you can out and have some fun and shoot a few rounds with your friends,but if you want to compete and pick up those few extra birds that make a difference this is just ONE trick of the trade and you will see the better results on the score card.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

n*e of the best target shooters/instructors and a All American of all time is Phil Kiner (check his website) once he fits your gun and checks for eye dominace he will blacken out the front bead to keep the aimers from aiming. *

Blacken out-- not remove the bead- you stated earlier that you should disregard the front bead- I simply don't agree - *my own opinion*- I don't foccus on my bead at all - it is only a blurred speck that I use to Aline my self with the position of the barrel in regards to the Birds and there Angles -

Like everything - everyone shoots differently and I'm no Kiner - but I highly doubt that Kiner got rid of his front bead all together- .

I have been fortunate to shoot with a National SKEET member and I don't see a bare/ non beaded barrel in his grasp- ( this will be a good question next time we shoot)

I guess if I was asked to give some Instructions to a NEW trap, shooter, I would not tell them to remove the front bead-

They need to start somewhere and I can't see them searching for the right lead with out it- Maybe when they become a Kiner or close they can shoot 
a plain / non beaded barrel , but for the novice I would suggest a front bead-

That's all-


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

"No bead?" where did that come from? he blackens the bead to keep novice shooters from "peeking" as he calls it.In trap shooting once the shooter has the proper gun fit the gun will point where the shooter is looking as in "soft focus" Again,check Kiner's sight or even read some of his articles in "Trap and Field" As far as comparing skeet to Trap,thats like comparing apples and oranges.I believe this thread is in regards to trap~


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

> PSS~ Forget about the front sight,that suggest's you either "aim" or are a one eyed shooter.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

snow said:


> "No bead?" where did that come from? he blackens the bead to keep novice shooters from "peeking" as he calls it.In trap shooting once the shooter has the proper gun fit the gun will point where the shooter is looking as in "soft focus" Again,check Kiner's sight or even read some of his articles in "Trap and Field" As far as comparing skeet to Trap,thats like comparing apples and oranges.I believe this thread is in regards to trap~


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Says nothing about "removing the bead" :wink: One still needs the bead to "fit the gun" and to determine POI for the shooter.Point being in trap shooting "aiming" can be detrimental to ones score thats all.


----------



## rollin Oswald (Sep 1, 2007)

I suggust you go to http://www.shotgunsportsmagazine.com's book section and buy a copy of Dick Bennett's _Trapshooting is a Game of Opposites_.

Disk's book is an excellent introductory course in trap shooting, the best I have read. It was the reason I wrote my first book on stock fitting, which is about to be replaced with the second book.

Rollin


----------

